# 28V707 Carb problem



## OH-58D Driver (Aug 7, 2005)

Greetings. Just stumbled across this forum while searching for an answer to a problem. Hopefully, one of you fine individuals can point me in the right direction.
I have a B&S 28V707 in my riding mower. Well, I was an idiot and didn't check my oil before I turned the thing on. Needless to say, it was low and I broke the connecting rod. I got the thing rebuilt and put back together, but I am having a hard time with the connections on the carb and the governor. Does anybody have a picture as to how these connections are supposed to be? The engine fires right up, but my throttle is useless, and it is running full open. I don't know what I have done wrong. 
I have taken loose the governor linkage, and probably moved it a little when I put it back together. Right now, I have the throttle butterfly valve going to the top hole in the governor linkage with the real small spring running the same. When the throttle control lever is in idle, the governor is free to self adjust, but at full throttle on the lever, it cannot move. What have I done to this engine?

Thank you in advance.

Tim


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

have you tightened the throttle cable down?, other then that, if the linkage is right? other then that, make sure the spring right there at the governor is on and connected. as for pictures, etc. i don't know for the exact one, you may be able to figure out from the briggs website, they give illustrated parts lists and owners manuals. just enter your model number....may help


----------



## Al2146 (Jul 30, 2005)

*New and lost*

How do I post a question to the Small Engine Repair board? Help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you see the new post button....its the new thread button in the forum, in either 4or 2 cycle and general discussion, there you go.


----------

